# He likes me...he really likes me!!



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm so excited, last night for the first time since I brought Spike home he allowed me to hold him without a blankie. It felt so good to have his furry little belly resting in my hand. It was still awkward picking him up, but awkward is better than a huff puffing ball of quills! :lol: 
He also fell asleep beside me, which is another first, he usually is climbing all over the sofa between me and my husband. I can't express how happy and excited I am right now...I must be doing something right.  Oh, btw, I've had Spike for almost exactly 1 month.

Miranda, a super excited Hegie Mommy <3


----------



## Miranda (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww they are so cute, you must be overjoyed!
p.s. im called Miranda too!


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

YAY for Miranda's lol I am overjoyed, I can't wait for tonight to come. lol


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

aww congrads! I know the feeling of finally being let into there little worlds! It took Sage a little more than a month but now every day is better and better i can honestly say she knows me now  and she even let OTHER people hold her I Hope you guys have lots of fun !!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats! What a rewarding feeling.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY! That's great news.


----------



## hegehoglover (Nov 7, 2008)

thats good


----------

